# head control...



## lll000000lll (Aug 20, 2006)

i have learned some good head control techniques in self defense, but im not sure i could get away with doing them while sparring.

i just want to hear some peoples thoughts on if they use them, head control techniques.

or if anyone has any good online videos. that would be great.

thankyou.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 20, 2006)

I love controlling the head.  Where the head goes, the body follows.  I use it a lot, not so much in sparring, but in more of a randori type setting.  Can't help you with the vids though.

Jeff


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 20, 2006)

> Where the head goes, the body follows


 
that about sums it up

I like head control but it take alot of practice to be able to use it at high speed


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 20, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> that about sums it up
> 
> I like head control but it take alot of practice to be able to use it at high speed


 
yea it is something i have been working on, it at realistic speed, but its not easy.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 20, 2006)

Get more reps.  It'll come easy after lots and lots of em.

Jeff


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 20, 2006)

while sparring i have found that it is only practical after a devastating strike that temporarily stuns the opponent. i cant seem to use it anytime b4 then.

and the times when i have tried to use head control b4 stunning the opponent. i have just been run down with kicks and punches. because i end up dropping my guard to try and obtain head control.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 20, 2006)

Also remember to move the head, you should move in a spiral motion, NOT a linear movement (they can resist it), it needs to have a three dimensional movement, it is much harder for a person to resist it.  Depending on how you make contact with the head, you can use the body's natural reaction to contact and they will invonluntarily move the head before they realize they have.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 20, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i have just been run down with kicks and punches. because i end up dropping my guard to try and obtain head control.


You have to be able to close the distance first.  You can't do it at arms or legs reach.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 20, 2006)

it works great after a standing arm bar or a shuto to the neck


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 20, 2006)

love it, love it, love it!

I train for heasd control not just empty hands, but with weapons as well.  I find it extremely practical once you learn proper entries (you shouldn't be eating anything during entry if you can avoid it - think clinches).  In real self defense situations getting the head is a fight ender because of all the damage you can do to life support structures like the throat, neck, etc.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 20, 2006)

I use those alot in self defense but not in sparring.


----------



## samurai69 (Aug 20, 2006)

I like head controls

i use them in class and teach them

and recently was in a situation where i used one to great effect in a real situation


----------



## MJS (Aug 21, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i have learned some good head control techniques in self defense, but im not sure i could get away with doing them while sparring.
> 
> i just want to hear some peoples thoughts on if they use them, head control techniques.
> 
> ...


 
You'll find that they work best in close, from say, the clinch position.  From a punch, its also possible to parry, counter strike and gain head control.  

Mike


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 21, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> You'll find that they work best in close, from say, the clinch position. From a punch, its also possible to parry, counter strike and gain head control.
> 
> Mike


 
thanx for the help. its much appreciated.


----------



## Garth Barnard (Aug 23, 2006)

Bob Spour demonstrating some good head controls.

Take care,

Garth.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 23, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> love it, love it, love it!
> 
> I train for heasd control not just empty hands, but with weapons as well. I find it extremely practical once you learn proper entries (you shouldn't be eating anything during entry if you can avoid it - think clinches). In real self defense situations getting the head is a fight ender because of all the damage you can do to life support structures like the throat, neck, etc.


Preach it my Brother, a Thai/Burmese clinch is great for achieving a head control/torque, move them where you want them or twist it off their shoulders, but be polite with training partners. Head control with a stick, you know Tradrockrat, pop the head off like the little trick I did with dandylions as a kid. LOL. PEACE


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 27, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> Head control with a stick, you know Tradrockrat, pop the head off like the little trick I did with dandylions as a kid. LOL. PEACE



PCC drills, baby.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 18, 2006)

I tend to wait until the attacker 'gives' me their head.  Then it makes a great handle.  I can't remember if I've ever used a head technique in a 'sparring' situation ... more likely in grappling ... or when some yahoo grabs the front of my shirt with both hands ... "Please, please, please grab me like that EVERY TIME."

I'm most likely to use a head technique when some dimwit tries a single/doulbe leg takedown or comes in with a tackling technique.  THEN its 'Head-O-Rama!' ... mostly it ends with them kissing up to the floor ... unless I use a cross-face, in which case they end up looking - over their own shoulder - at their own ribs!


----------



## still learning (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello, Thank-you for sharing the video clip....it explains alot about head control. .............Aloha


----------



## King (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm a big fan of head control as well. As a public service, I would like to advice against putting somebody *that can pick you up with one arm in a* head control. I mean, there is only so much you can do in the split second your feet is dangling in the air before you are suddenly crushed between a brick wall and a 280+lbs guy at ramming speed. I guess I'm just trying to say that technique without common sense can only get you so far.  (I was 165lbs at the time). Also we weren't really trying to kill each other so no eye-gouging and dirty-pool moves were allowed.


----------

